# KASKAZI LAUNCH SYDNEY 10th NOVEMBER



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

[/attachment]























OK I'm sponsored by C Kayaks & we have organised a demo day paddle (8am till 1 ish then a barb) middle creek reserve.pngat middle creek reserve at lake Narrabeen on sunday 10th November to launch the Australian Distributorship of the Kaskazi range of south african glass kayaks.
There will also be some plastics to paddle & some pro-mo freebies all welcome for catering purposes please give us a heads up if you intend to attend.

Any questions feel free to PM me

Smigel


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

indiedog said:


> Are these things coming to SEQ? Would like to have a look to see what I could do to one of them. ;-)


 Mate the initial launch is sydney then we will be organising similar demo days in all areas that C Kayaks have stores & all demos will be posted in advance on AKFF

Smigel


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Haven't seen the skua before, have you got a link to the specs?
The marlin (I have seen) would be an excellent touring/camping rig, heaps of accessible internal space.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Haven't seen the skua before, have you got a link to the specs?
> The marlin (I have seen) would be an excellent touring/camping rig, heaps of accessible internal space.


 http://kayak.co.za/the-kayak-shop/kaska ... a-ar/there ya go


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

smigel said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen the skua before, have you got a link to the specs?
> ...


Smigel

I think you miss-copied the link. Did you mean the following?: http://kayak.co.za/the-kayak-shop/kaska ... zi-skua-ar


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

kayakone said:


> smigel said:
> 
> 
> > ArWeTherYet said:
> ...


 yeh thanks


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

OK just confirming there will be 16 different yaks available to paddle on the day.

Smigel


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be having a few drinks the night before to celebrate getting older. If it fizzles out or becomes a non-event I'll show up though. I am curious how the Kaskazis go.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> Should be having a few drinks the night before to celebrate getting older. If it fizzles out or becomes a non-event I'll show up though. I am curious how the Kaskazis go.


 Hey Adam the paddling will go on till midday(ish) you could always turn up late have a play then a greasy dog to sort your hangover (if not theres a nice shiny bit of glass starting with the letter D that lives in my garage) we can always arrange to wet a line at a later date.

Nigel


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

One of my kid's aunties on his mum's side is married to a bricky. If I end up drinking with him I may not be legal to drive by midday. If I am definitely legal I'll come but I wo't risk it if I'm not.

Might have to take you up on your offer of a go of the big D if I do't get to make it.

Be sure to test out the others if I don't make it Nigel. Curious to know what you think of the Skua & the Marlin too.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

BUMP this sunday guys n girls 16 yaks to play with

Smigel


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm out of town this weekend but this looks like a really good opportunity for everyone around Sydney.
Come on guys we want more of this sort of thing so try to support it.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Well folks the weather was not too kind pity we did not get a bit more interest are well never mind .






Smigel


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Give it another crack some time Nigel. I'm sure you'll get more people.

It's starting to get close to the silly season now but if you manage to get a day where the weather is OK I'm sure you'll do alright.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to here it didn't go better, bloody weather couldn't have been worse for you really.
It looked like a good line up of yaks for people to try.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

keza said:


> Sorry to here it didn't go better, bloody weather couldn't have been worse for you really.
> It looked like a good line up of yaks for people to try.










yes there was a good selection of plastic & glass from the basic craft to the top shelf models

Smigel


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

have you got a store - show room ?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

wopfish said:


> have you got a store - show room ?


 click on the web link below

Smigel


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

You going to do this some time again early in the new year guys?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> You going to do this some time again early in the new year guys?


 Don't think its a goer after the last one mate.

Smigel


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a pity Nigel, was sort of hoping it was just the weather keeping everyone away.

The Kaskazis have at the very least got to be worth a try.

Let us all know if there is a change & you decide to do it again or even if there is just a local paddle day near one of the shops.

There are a few models that I'd find interesting to paddle, the Dorado 2, Skua, Marlin, (especially for the kid - 12 year old), the Skua double with kid - reckon that might be good for kayak camping with the kid.

I would have thought that there would be others out there that would at least like to try the Kaskazis out of curiousity if nothing else.


----------

